# Why can't Texas send their nat guard to the border?



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Why can't Texas deploy their state guard to the border and stop this? It seems to me that their governor could do this and a little effort would go a long way. I know this isn't going to happen but why can't it?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Our government could stop the problem of illegal immigration by not providing any incentive for the illegal invaders to come here. They can start by not providing them with any services whatsoever no food, no housing and no medical. Followed by arresting anyone who hires them or provides any services to them including religious institutions and charity organizations. The one's that are already here would leave on their own volition as they would be no better off here than on the moon.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

If the dems would stop illegal immigration they would lose voter base.
Why are sanctuary cities in dem controlled areas??


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

wirenut said:


> Why are sanctuary cities in dem controlled areas??


I don't know? Why do you think last years riots were in Dem controlled areas, many of which are also Dem cities. 
Maybe the sanctuary status brings in enough illegals could gain that district another Dem seat in Congress?


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> I don't know? Why do you think last years riots were in Dem controlled areas, many of which are also Dem cities.
> Maybe the sanctuary status brings in enough illegals could gain that district another Dem seat in Congress?


They are not illegal aliens and rioters, they are "future Democrat voters".


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Isn't the governor of Texas a Republican? If he says he supports law and orded, why he doesn't he use whatever he has to stop people from crossing? If people started being treated according to their actions(criminals invading a sovereign nation to steal resources), this would stop QUICKLY...


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

What is going to be interesting is to watch the BLM and the Illegals go at it. The idea that they, the immigrants are a more deserving minority will drive BLM nuts. The handouts and other freebies to BLM from the US are theirs alone. *Get ready for more riots this summer. Especially if BLM does not get the BS slave reparations. *


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> What is going to be interesting is to watch the BLM and the Illegals go at it. The idea that they, the immigrants are a more deserving minority will drive BLM nuts. The handouts and other freebies to BLM from the US are theirs alone. *Get ready for more riots this summer. Especially if BLM does not get the BS slave reparations. *


I predict rioting regardless of what BLM scams out of the government. I also predict that there will be those who will protect their families and property and immediately be labeled racist white supremacists for defending themselves. When that happens the anti-gunners will start making laws against anyone who defends himself and the tools used in that effort.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

One thing for sure, the New Key Words of the left wing rhetoric is "*WHITE SUPREMACIST"*.This Propaganda is going wild. Pay attention to any of their media or politicians now. And of course BLM is a friendly Kumbaya group just trying to bring aware to the Black injustice and mass Poverty. When in fact White supremacist represent a extrodinary small percent of the population and BLM a now a Terrorist Political Organization destroying the US in record millions of dollars through terror, looting, violence etc.Anyone that does not go along with them is a White Supremacist. They also forget to tell you that only 20% of the Blacks actually live below the poverty line or that the US gives more freebies and special rights than any of the Countries of the world combined. They are preaching this garbage in school systems across America. All Cops are White Supremacist for example and the Military is chalk full of them. BLM is a Cancer that was Ushered in by Obama and destroying this Country. He more than divided it, he is out to destroy the US. And then, add Paving the road for China, Iran and Russia to finish the Job.

Look at the real terrorist.



> *Vice President Harris, when she was a senator, supported the Minnesota Freedom Fund, an organization that helped bail out violent rioters in Minnesota. Thirteen staffers of a candidate for president at that time boasted on Twitter that they donated to the group. According to one news report, the group paid $75,000 to get one man out of jail when he was charged with attempted murder for allegedly shooting at a police officer during the May protests*.


He noted that innocent law enforcement officers were targeted over the summer, with more than 700 officers injured between May 27, 2020, and June 8, 2020.

“Officers have been assaulted, slashed, struck with hammers, baseball bats. and blinded by lasers. Sixty-seven Secret Service officers were injured during a 3-day siege on the White House, which caused then President Trump to be brought into a secure bunker,” he said.

He also recalled when Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) and his wife were surrounded and harassed as they were leaving the White House last summer:



> We also remember on television seeing our colleague from Kentucky having a hard time getting to the White House when he wanted to go there sometime last summer. We also had the church across the street was lit on fire, across the street from the White House, as part of that continued left-wing assault. More than 300 people were charged federally for their roles in those months of violence.
> *Eighty of those charged related to the use of arson and explosives. At least 14,000 people were arrested in 49 cities. At least 25 people died in violence related to the riots. There has been 280 arrests as a result of the January 6th attack compared to more than 1,000 arrests as a result of riots just in Portland last year. It’s been estimated that insurance losses of the su*


*
Chuck Grassley Calls Out Kamala Harris, Antifa, Left-Wing Domestic Violence of Summer








Chuck Grassley Calls Out Kamala Harris, Left-Wing Domestic Violence


Grassley called out left-wing domestic violence during the summer amid an attempt by Durbin to focus on violent extremism on the right.




www.breitbart.com




*


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> Our government could stop the problem of illegal immigration by not providing any incentive for the illegal invaders to come here. They can start by not providing them with any services whatsoever no food, no housing and no medical. Followed by arresting anyone who hires them or provides any services to them including religious institutions and charity organizations. The one's that are already here would leave on their own volition as they would be no better off here than on the moon.


Damn if you don't sound like me. I have been writing and saying this for years. Removing all incentives for illegals to come here would cost infinitesimally less than what we are (were) doing.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Damn if you don't sound like me. I have been writing and saying this for years. Removing all incentives for illegals to come here would cost infinitesimally less than what we are (were) doing.


Maybe it's because great minds think alike?

One of my neighbors was out in his driveway throwing bird seed all over the place to feed the bird's. They also had a bird feeder that the squirrels would get into knocking the bird seed all over the place. At the same time his wife was complaining that rodents were getting into her car and chewing up the wiring. I looked at her and said: "Well you're both inviting them, what did you expect?" They took down the bird feeder and stopped throwing bird seed all over their driveway. After that the rodents stopped getting into her car. It's the same with the illegal invaders. If you stop feeding them they will leave. It's too bad that all of the brilliant minds that run our country haven't figured this out yet?

However they have no intention of solving this especially the Democrats. It's intentional and by design. They need a nation of impoverished people who are dependent on government for their every need in order to enslave them. Bringing the rest of the country down with it. It's all about absolute power and control by the few oligarchs that rule over us. Why any rational person would vote for politicians that support this is beyond me? But then again they aren't rational.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I get the feeling that everyone who contributed to this thread shares the same opinion. The main thing all of need to remember is that all this nonsense is the product of a very small percentage of the population. The problem is that they are the ones in charge of the media and tech companies. I talk to people of all races and backgrounds and not many people believe this BS(in my experience). Our focus should be on how to fix it. First thing is to do away with social media- period!(says the guy typing on a message board) There is no excuse to be on Facebook and I promise nothing good will ever come of it. Second thing is to fight the indoctrination of out kids. The big push, IMO, will be years from now. This is a practice run or exercise. There is too much resistance now but after another 10 years of indoctrinating Americans kids they will go for it. Third thing is to be self sufficient. They can't control you if you dont need anything from them. I'm just giving my opinion but the loss of the American spirit is our biggest problem. I'm not talking about patriotism. I'm talking about that "can-do" attitude we seem to have lost. Being able to fill your belly with your shotgun instead of take out. Being able to fix broken things. Being able to say that if the power goes out and the stores all close, my family will be fed and warm. These are the things I'm talking about. During WW2, America showed the world one the greatest generations of men and women ever born. People like that are still around but the percentage of those people is painfully low nowadays. Its funny how this stuff started happening in force right as all those WW2 veterans were gone. Its almost like they knew better than to try with those guys around. The solutions to all these problems is in 2 places. One is THE book and the other is the Constitution and bill of rights. If anyone needs either of those, I'll be happy to send you one or both. I keep copies of the Constitution/ bill of rights pamphlet and give them to whoever's willing to read them.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Several people way smarter than me have predicted this whole thing will implode and we will swing back ultra conservative. I'm hoping for that but planning for something else....


----------



## red442joe (Aug 6, 2014)

Usafammo3 said:


> Several people way smarter than me have predicted this whole thing will implode and we will swing back ultra conservative. I'm hoping for that but planning for something else....


Nothing will "swing back" unless it's hit..hard.

Joe


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Nothing will swing back until all politicians will start doing what the will of the people that elected them for. instead of worrying about their own personal gain.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I think a shift is already starting. Music is usually the first indicator of a cultural shift and right now a guy named Tom Macdonald is killing it and I think has the #1 downloaded song. He bashes cancel culture, wokeness, and the overall corruption of our society by left wing bs. This may not seem like much in my mind it's very important. When kids start rebelling against wokeness and cancel culture by loving American ideals, we are on the right track. I stated my hope for this in a previous post and now it seems to be happening. Thank God for the little things.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like Texas is going to need more than the National Guard, they need regular Army and the reserves. His four years is gonna be hell on the country. The only positive thing I see, if you can call it positive, will be the appreciation of the former administration when this is all said and done. I'm waiting for fuel prices to hit over 4-5 dollars a gallon as with the Obama administration. If you run diesel you better have two credit cards ready.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

denner said:


> Looks like Texas is going to need more than the National Guard, they need regular Army and the reserves. His four years is gonna be hell on the country. The only positive thing I see, if you can call it positive, will the appreciation of the former administration when this is all said and done. I'm waiting for fuel prices to hit over 4-5 dollars a gallon as with the Obama administration. If you run diesel you better have two credit cards ready.


Not sure if you are joking, but I had to use two cards when running a diesel during the O years. First one cut me off at $100 per purchase. I don't think it was the card, but seemed to be the case at every station. If you went in and reset it they would let it go through, but who has time for that.
I',m told as time went on, if the attendant saw what you were in, they would over ride the cut off. in some places.
Went to an economy car, and never looked back. Maybe a time or two in a year I want a pickup, Might need one once every couple of years. We learn to get around some things. I'm in need of one now, and will probably try and recruit a neighbor. They are good about things like that.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Speaking about gas prices reminded me of how I regretted not buying gas futures before Hussein, B.O. was sworn in. Now would be the time if you want to take advantage of the $6/gallon gas that will be required for sleepy, creepy, sniffin' Joe to "Build Back Better"


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

LostinTexas said:


> Not sure if you are joking,


My cards cut me off at $75.00 around my parts. Practically you had to take out a loan to fill the tank. The path we are on is leading back to the days of foreign oil dependence. "Make America Dependent Again", is Biden's intent.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Gas prices soaring and could go even higher by spring: Analyst


GasBuddy analyst Patrick DeHaan said gas prices are soaring due to increased demand coupled with the fact that “OPEC is not opening the spigot.”




www.foxbusiness.com





*Gas prices soaring and could go even higher by spring: Analyst*


----------

